# Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot



## chris1816 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein gutes Einsteigermodell für das Binnenseeangeln.
Mittlerweile hab ich mich schon fast auf die Marke Lowrance festgelegt und würde gern ein paar Erfahrungen zu den Geräten Lowrance Mark-5x und dem Lowrance X-4 Pro anhören. (der Preis bis 250 Euro ist mein Limit)
Ich angel meist vom Boot aus und habe dort eine Gewässertiefe von max 40m. Ich war zwar noch nie in den nördlichen Ländern auf Angelurlaub, aber früher oder später möchte ich das auch mal machen. Dafür sollte das Echolot dann auch recht zuverlässig sein.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir paar Eindrücke und Erfahrungen zu den Geräten geben könntet. Vielleicht ja auch ein paar andere Geräte-Empfehlungen.

MfG Chris


----------



## NickAdams (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Das Eagle Cuda 300 ist auch nicht schlecht; gibt es sogar als portable Version.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lümmy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Das Eagle Cuda 300 ist auch nicht schlecht; gibt es sogar als portable Version.
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick



Kann ich bestätigen#6 astreine Geschichte. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das lowrance X4 sogar der Nachfolgervom cuda 300! Musst mal die Suche benutzen#h


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Wenn du einmal den großen Bildschirm der Lowrance Mark/Elite 5 auf dem Boot hattest, willst du nie mehr ein Cuda haben. Die Auflösung und Einstellmöglichkeiten sind erheblich besser und für Angler gemacht. Nimm einmal die 220 Euro für ein Mark 5x Pro in die Hand und lass die Finger von den 80 € Teilen. Sie zeigen dir die Tiefe an, willst du damit aber ernsthaft fischen, wirst du damit nicht Glücklich. 

Mein erstes Echo war auch nen Cuda 350i/Map......habs nach einem halben Jahr getauscht. Fische nun ein Mark 5x pro, ein Elite 5 DSI und nen seperaten Plotter. Für die Ostsee, reicht das allemal!


----------



## chris1816 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn vielleicht noch jemand was direkt zum lowrance mark 5x oder 5x Pro oder x4 Pro schreiben könnte.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr damit und welches ist eher zu empfehlen?

MfG chris


----------



## robdasilva (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Schau das ein gebrauchtes X125 bekommst, das ist top.
Da kommt das Mark 5X nicht hin.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Schau das ein gebrauchtes X125 bekommst, das ist top.
> Da kommt das Mark 5X nicht hin.
> 
> Gruss Rob




 Von den technischen Daten ist da aber kein Unterschied 

Ich spreche allerdings vom Mark 5x pro. Das X125 ist aber auf alle Fälle ebenfalls einen Cuda oder dem x4 vorzuziehen.


Was willste den drüber wissen? Das Mark 5x würde ich nicht nehmen, weil es die Gebereinstellung für Flachwasser nicht hat. Da lieber die 30 Euros mehr und das Pro nehmen. Für Norwegen taugt wohl keins der Genannten. Man kann die max. Tiefenangaben getrost halbieren. Die Herstellerangaben beziehen sich auf Idealbedingungen, quasi Badewanne.

  Das X4 würde ich aufgrund des Displays und der Sendeleistung nicht nehmen. Ist wohl Baugleich mit dem alten Cuda 300


----------



## robdasilva (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Telefonier mal mit Herrn Schlageter  http://www.angel-schlageter.de/
der hilft dir weiter, der wird dir auch was über das Mark 5X Pro sagen,
der empfiehlt dir auf jedemfall ein anderes.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Sag du doch mal was zum Pro .....man lernt doch nie aus!

Du scheinst ja die Unterschiede zu kennen......verweise auf irgendwelche Händler führen da nicht weiter.


----------



## robdasilva (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Ich hab kein Pro sondern ein x125. Wollte mir damals ein Pro kaufen und da wurde mir das 718er Humminbird empfohlen, da es Digitaltechnik hat.
Herr Schlageter ist mit Sicherheit jemand der sich super mit Echos auskennt, der hat mir gesagt behalt dein x125 da brauchst's kein neues für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Warum sollte man auch Neu kaufen, wenn man was Gleichwertiges auf dem Boot hat?

Hat sich erst so angehört, ob das 5x pro Schlecht wäre und du da was drüber zu berichten hättest. Ich wüßte im Lowrance-Angebot kein besseres Gerät bis 250 Neu!


----------



## gnu0815 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Meiner Meinung nach die die Display Auflösung ein wichter Aspekt bei der Auswahl.
Letztendlich habe ich mich für ein Signle Beam mit guten Display anstatt eines Dual-Beams enschieden. Habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## immi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Hallo, ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Echolot. Ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Fischerkennung bei den Geräten so schlecht ist. Ich habe das Hummingbird 325 oder alternativ 718 empfohlen bekommen. Was mich stört ist, dass man immer nochmal ca. 100€ für Montagestange, Batterie etc. drauflegen muss. Mein Budget liegt auch bei 250€. Hat hier einer eine andere Lösung?


----------



## peter pahn (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Hallo, ich hab mich damals für das Humminbird 718 entschieden und kann es nur weiter empfehlen. Leistung und Auflösung sowie die SwitchFire Technik (ähnlich einem digital Echolot allerdings nur softwareseitig, dennoch super) waren für mich entscheidend. 
Wenn du es portabel nutzen willst, musst du für Batterrie und Ladegerät je 30€ rechnen. Ich hab mir damals noch nen Koffer gekauft und den mit Holz ausgekleidet damit die Technik darin sicher befestigt werden kann. Also wenn du Geld sparen willst must du bischen basteln. 

Insgesammt must du für dich entschieden wofür das du das Echolot nutzen willst. Nur um die Wassertiefe auszuloten reicht auch ein billiges aus. Wenn du aber noch Bodenstruktur und Fischschwärme erkennen willst dann solltest du dir eins kaufen mit mindestens 2000 Watt Leistung und einer ordenlichen Bildschirmauflösung!


----------



## Huppilein (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Hallo chris1896,

da ich mir letztes Jahr ein neues Echolot gekauft habe liegt mein altes nun noch hier rum: Es ist ein Lowrance X96 incl. Geberstange. ( Nicht Norwegentauglich ). Falls Du Interesse hast, kannst Du Dich ja melden.

Greetz
Huppilein


----------



## Elbland (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Hallo, seid gegrüßt und Petrie Heil!
Wie ich mitbekommen habe, gibt es bei einigen schon recht gute Erfahrungen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Es geht darum, ich suche ein Echolot, genutzt soll es auf Seen, Elbe bei Dresden, Bodden und an der Ostseeküste in MeckPom werden. Angebracht soll es auf einem kleinen Boot werden und nach dem Angeln sollte das Display mitzunehmen gehen.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## immi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*



Huppilein schrieb:


> Hallo chris1896,
> 
> da ich mir letztes Jahr ein neues Echolot gekauft habe liegt mein altes nun noch hier rum: Es ist ein Lowrance X96 incl. Geberstange. ( Nicht Norwegentauglich ). Falls Du Interesse hast, kannst Du Dich ja melden.
> 
> ...


 


Falls der chris1896 kein Interesse haben sollte, kannst du dich ja mal bei mir melden

Gruß immi


----------



## immi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche gutes Einsteiger-Echolot*

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von dem Lowrance X-4Pro? Kann man da Fische erkennen oder eher nur Bodenstrukturen? Bin für jede Info dankbar.

Gruß
immi


----------

